

Ask HN: Where do you draw the line when interviewing? - confusedhacker

I'm interviewing at a startup and they asked me to do a task as a test of my abilities.<p>I didn't mind at first but I've spent a lot of time the past few days researching and working on it and following up with them.<p>If they were paying me for my time it wouldn't bother me as much, but they've basically got me working for free - and now I'm not sure I even want the job.<p>Where would you draw the line with this sort of thing?
======
maukdaddy
I hate to say it, but if a application requires me to work more than 1-2 hours
in order to apply, it isn't worth my time. The company could be great and a
wonderful place to work, but between my current job and applying other places,
>2 hours is simply too much time to devote to a small chance at employment.

~~~
byoung2
I agree...any longer than 2 hours or so, and they should hire you as a
contractor for a small project, and if they are impressed, hire you full time.

------
xl-brain
It depends on how bad you want the position. If it's a golden opportunity,
keep your eye on the prize.

